# Coolant level



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if the top of the arrow is where the coolant level is supposed to be at when the engine is cold?

The manual doesn't specifically say that or my reading comprehension plain out sucks.

The pencil mark is where my coolant is when the engine is cold.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Correct, the line at the top of the arrow is the cold fill point.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

my 2011 LS cruze is in the same area as yours, maybe a little lower and I have 8900 miles on it

im thinking about topping mine off when it gets a bit lower mabe at 15k miles ill do it


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is at the bottom of the head of the arrow. Has always been that level.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I leave it 25%-50% full. Reason being is my water pump leaks a few drops soon after I shut off the engine if it is full. The coolant temperature rises after you shut off the engine, absorbing latent heat. In my case 5-20 degrees celcius and increases pressure from coolant fluid vapourization. Leaving the reservoir with enough empty space gives a cushion of gas to absorb the pressure.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> I leave it 25%-50% full. Reason being is my water pump leaks a few drops soon after I shut off the engine if it is full. The coolant temperature rises after you shut off the engine, absorbing latent heat. In my case 5-20 degrees celcius and increases pressure from coolant fluid vapourization. Leaving the reservoir with enough empty space gives a cushion of gas to absorb the pressure.


The arrow signifies max cold.


----------

